# Komme nicht ins Bios | asRock z68pro3



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute , ich habe mein Mainboard ausgewechselt ...lief bis dahin alles glatt . 
Dann wollte ich ins Bios die Bootreienfolge zum aufsetzen einstellen , auf dem asRock Logo steht "press F2 or Del for UEFI" ... aber es passierte nix wenn ich sie drückte .
Als letzten ausweg hab ich einfach die win7 DVD eingelegt , auf einmal konnte ich per F2 ins Bios  . Hatte dann win7 aufgesetzt und alle Treiber inst , für meine Soundkarte hab ich vergessen den OnBoard Sound zu deaktivieren .
Und muss dadurch wieder ins Bios , aber jetzt komm ich da überhaupt nicht mehr rein (auch nicht mit eingelegter win7 DVD)  

AsRock-->

Was ist das für ein Mißt , die einfachsten Sachen zu verbocken (ins Bios zu gehn)


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Juli 2011)

Also wahrscheinlich musst du nicht einmal für die Soundkarte den Onboardsound deaktivieren, ich hatte zeitweise meine Audigy SE und den Onboardsound ohne Probleme gleichzeitig aktiv ( weil der Onboard Line-In lauter war als der der Audigy SE, hat sich aber dank Vorverstärker gegessen ).
Drücke einfach gleich nach dem Start andauernd schnell wieder Entf/F2, bis das Bios lädt. Wenn der POST fertig ist ( was ja schnell gehen kann ) kommst du nicht mehr ins Bios.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Also wahrscheinlich musst du nicht einmal für die Soundkarte den Onboardsound deaktivieren, ich hatte zeitweise meine Audigy SE und den Onboardsound ohne Probleme gleichzeitig aktiv ( weil der Onboard Line-In lauter war als der der Audigy SE, hat sich aber dank Vorverstärker gegessen ).
> Drücke einfach gleich nach dem Start andauernd schnell wieder Entf/F2, bis das Bios lädt. Wenn der POST fertig ist ( was ja schnell gehen kann ) kommst du nicht mehr ins Bios.



Der Post bleibt bestimmt 5sec stehen , das Prob. ist dazu noch ... wenn ich nix drücke , piept der Speaker nach 5 sec und win7 fährt hoch . Wenn ich aber versuche (auch gleich nach start) F2 oder Entf zu drücken , bleibt das Logo(post) immer da stehn und ich kann den Pc Reseten ... Da steht auch "press Tab for switch..." das funktioniert komischerweise .

Und den Sound bekomme ich auch nicht in gange ...


----------



## Firefighter45 (30. Juli 2011)

Ins BIOS kommst du wie schon gesagt mit „Entf“, nimm mal die Batterie für 5 min. raus und versuch es dann noch mal (falls du es noch nicht versucht hast).
  Welches BISO Version hast du drauf?  1.60 ist die aktuellste.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

Firefighter45 schrieb:


> Ins BIOS kommst du wie schon gesagt mit „Entf“, nimm mal die Batterie für 5 min. raus und versuch es dann noch mal (falls du es noch nicht versucht hast).
> Welches *BISO Version hast du drauf?  1.60 ist die aktuellste.*



Glaube das Alte 1.30 ... Ich habe den Clear CMOS gemacht , und dann ging es irgendwann ... Onboard Sound deaktiviert , CPU auf 4,2ghz und wieder raus ... da ist aber trotzdem was faul , kann nicht sein das man erst nach 10 versuchen ins Bios kommt  naja Typisch AsRock .

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## mmayr (30. Juli 2011)

Taste gedrückt halten? War bei meinem Asus Brettchen so!


----------



## Focus2K (30. Juli 2011)

Habe das gleiche Board und keine Probleme, also entweder macht irgendwelche Hardware Probleme oder dein Board hat einen wech.... 

Ich würde erstmal das BIOS aktualisieren.. sollte das nicht helfen nur mit einem RAM Riegel und der CPU Booten, alles andere raus.... wenn es dann funktioniert langsam die Komponenten wieder einbauen und immer testen nach welcher komponente das Problem entsteht...

Ansonsten kann es nur noch an der Tastatur liegen, bzw. am USB Port... dort mal einen anderen versuchen (würde dafür USB2.0 nutzen.. keinen USB3!) oder halt ne andere Tastatur...

Sollte alles nicht helfen würde ci hdas Board in RMA geben...


----------



## Hoschie (30. Juli 2011)

Alle Geräte abziehen, nur Tastatur dran lassen und nochmal probieren bzw andere Tastatur nehmen.

Ansonsten wie meine Vorredner ....BIOS updaten


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. Juli 2011)

Werde ich dann Morgen mal tun ...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe beim hochfahren "Laaaange" auf F2 gedrückt (bestimmt 5 sec) und ich kam ins Bios ...


----------

